# Aqurium plants native to the amazon river?



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Anybody know of any plants native to the amazon river region that we keep in aquariums? I would like to re-due my tank dedicated to that region with all fish and plants from that area. I already have a good idea of the fish I want, but I don't know about plants. I hope there is enough variety to fill a tank and make it look good.


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Victoria amazonica


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Seems...a bit large in all honesty. I don't think I want giant Lilly pads in my tank lol. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

A lot of genuses of common aquarium plants have relatives throughout the tropical regions of the world. Many species of sword plants(Echinodorus) are found in the Amazon Basin. There are also some floating species. There are also a lot of species that are found world-wide through the tropics. Pick a plant you like and do a search on it's distribution. You can also use the Plant Finder tool on here(3rd tab at the top of the page).


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, I will try that then. Thanks guys


----------

